# Thyroid Cancer Article



## polly (Oct 29, 2010)

This was in my local newspaper today. It's the 2nd article. The Dr. who writes this segment was one of my daughters pediatricians. Anyway, interesting article.

http://thedailyhome.newspaperdirect.com/epaper/viewer.aspx


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Polly...in order to read this, it wants people to create an account. What is the title and author of the article? Maybe we can google it to avoid having to create an account.

Appreciate your sharing - always good to read people's thoughts about what we're dealing with!


----------



## polly (Oct 29, 2010)

Octavia - Sorry about that. It was in our local newspaper, The Daily Home (Alabama) so you may not be able to find it. I tried to copy and paste it here but it wouldn't let me. Anyway it was titled "Thyroid Cancer becoming more prevalent" by Dr. SD Palmer.

Hope you are doing good : )


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I read it by clicking on a tab on the top, health...maybe. It only gives you two tries before, it asks you to register. Good article!


----------

